# Hanging Flexible Noise Barrier/Sound Barrier Wall/Sound Proofing Wall



## robi17 (Jul 23, 2018)

AcousticBarrierFactory is a private fence barrier company which specializes in producing various acoustic barrier products which could be used for outdoor and indoor noise reduction. We also could offer various designs for eva slipper outsoles. The factory takes up an area of 5,000 square meters.

Hanging Flexible Noise Barriers on Fence Sound Barrier Wall Soundproofing Walls
1.Available in many patterns
2.Extremely lightweight
3.Made from Recycled raw materials
4.Tests available on request

Under the support of the friends in a variety of lines, as well as our independent innovation, we have been developing forward in a good and stable way. By now, we have been a powerful medium enterprise which integrates production and sales together. AcousticBarrierFactory often takes big orders and urgent orders of outdoor barriers and acoustic barriers.

Acoustic Barrier Products

Outdoor Flexible Acoustical Barriers Acoustic Blanket Sound Barrier
Outdoor Acoustic Barrier Exterior Acoustic Sound Dampening Blankets
Acoustical Barriers Soundproof Colored Industrial Area Noise Barrier
Acoustic Barrier Sound Absorption Glass Wool Blanket With Black Tissue
Acoustic Barrier Polyester Wool Noise Insulation Panels With High Quality
Price List Insulating Sound Board Acoustic Barrier Road Sound Barrier

We have been exporting acoustic materials to Singapore, Ukraine, Australia, United States, Egypt, Russian Federation, India, Italy, Myanmar, United Kingdom, Yugoslavia, Cuba, etc.

Tag: building site barriers, exterior acoustic panels, industrial acoustic panels, temporary barrier hire

Visit: https://www.acousticbarrierfactory.com/product/outdoor-barriers/


----------

